# Women's bindings



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Union Trilogies or Legacies.

The Trilogy was completely redesigned for next year, and is the women's version of the Force. The Legacy is the women's version of the Atlas.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BTW: they need to have good straps/ratchets. I tighten the straps as hard as possible.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Union Trilogies or Legacies.
> 
> The Trilogy was completely redesigned for next year, and is the women's version of the Force.


Will they have canted footbed? I got the impression, that it helped reducing pressure on innerside of the hind foot.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

neni said:


> Will they have canted footbed? I got the impression, that it helped reducing pressure on innerside of the hind foot.


No, they do not. The only Union binding model to have canted footbeds is the Factory that comes out next year.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Burotn Lexa
Rome Madison
Union Trilogy, although they're on the stiffer side.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Burotn Lexa
> Rome Madison
> Union Trilogy, although they're on the stiffer side.


Had the Lexa before the Escapade. They were too soft. 
Why "although"? I'm looking for stiff bindings


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Had the Lexa before the Escapade. They were too soft.
> Why "although"? I'm looking for stiff bindings


Fames are about the same stiffness as Lexa. If you like Fames you shouldn't even notice the difference with Lexa. Unions are stiffer though.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> Fames are about the same stiffness as Lexa. If you like Fames you shouldn't even notice the difference with Lexa. Unions are stiffer though.


I hope you're a girl, otherwise you're just pulling information out of your ass since you've never personally ridden them.

You're making "Unions" in general seem like they're stiff as fuck, when both the Trilogies and Legacies both have varying degrees of rigidity.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> I hope you're a girl, otherwise you're just pulling information out of your ass since you've never personally ridden them.
> 
> You're making "Unions" in general seem like they're stiff as fuck, when both the Trilogies and Legacies both have varying degrees of rigidity.


Reading comprehension problems, darling??? Go back to my post and read again what I wrote. 

Did that? Good. 

Now, that settled, yes I am a woman. Yes, I rode Trilogies. No, I do not give any recommendations on the gear I have not personally demoed or ridden.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> Reading comprehension problems, darling??? Go back to my post and read again what I wrote.
> 
> Did that? Good.
> 
> Now, that settled, yes I am a woman. Yes, I rode Trilogies. *No, I do not give any recommendations on the gear I have not personally demoed or ridden.*


Cool, good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Fames are about the same stiffness as Lexa. If you like Fames you shouldn't even notice the difference with Lexa. Unions are stiffer though.


I see... been a while since I had the Lexa. 
Would like to try stiffer ones even if I actually like the Fame. Maybe I wouldn't feel the urge to fasten them till the ratchets squeak :dunno: haven't ridden many bindings (Lexa, Escapade, Fame - that's it).


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Why not look into men's bindings? You don't want soft, and you don't want pink, and those are pretty much the two defining characteristics of women's bindings.

Size can sometimes be a bit of a challenge, but I ride size 7 men's boots (about the same as your 8 women's) and plenty of brands fit just fine. Burton men's smalls, now IPO's medium and Rome's S/M have all worked pretty well for me in terms of sizing.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Irahi said:


> Why not look into men's bindings? You don't want soft, and you don't want pink, and those are pretty much the two defining characteristics of women's bindings.
> 
> Size can sometimes be a bit of a challenge, but I ride size 7 men's boots (about the same as your 8 women's) and plenty of brands fit just fine. Burton men's smalls, now IPO's medium and Rome's S/M have all worked pretty well for me in terms of sizing.


Because women's calves are positioned lower than men's. Women's bindings are designed with that in mind, so the highback doesn't cut into calf.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Because women's calves are positioned lower than men's. Women's bindings are designed with that in mind, so the highback doesn't cut into calf.


Plenty of low highback mens options as well. Now IPO and pretty much every flux binding ever come to mind.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Because women's calves are positioned lower than men's. Women's bindings are designed with that in mind, so the highback doesn't cut into calf.


This and imo the MOST important reason to purchase female specific gear is so we have MORE options in the future. Supply/Demand.

neni: I've not ridden the Trilogy or Legacy but have the 10/11 Milan and 12/13 Rosa. Straps and buckles/ratchets have been solid.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

I really like the escapades. They go really well with my stiffer Never Summer Lotus


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> neni: I've not ridden the Trilogy or Legacy but have the 10/11 Milan and 12/13 Rosa. Straps and buckles/ratchets have been solid.


Good to know. Never had an issue with Ride or Burton straps but hubby has K2 bindings for the first time and chewed up two sets of straps this season.




Alkasquawlik said:


> The Trilogy was completely redesigned for next year, and is the women's version of the Force. The Legacy is the women's version of the Atlas.


Found the Trilogy (in black! ) on sale in my size... or would it be worth to wait for the '14 redesigned ones? Have you seen the colors the '14 Trilogy and Legacy will come in?



And why on earth are there so few reviews on women's gear? :RantExplode:


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

I think it may just be different colours for next season. What's more annoying is the lack of some womens stuff in the UK for me.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

zuzupopo / Catalogues - Union


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

> And why on earth are there so few reviews on women's gear? :RantExplode:


I think you just queued yourself up

Have those on my desk by next week.:huh:



TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbadger said:


> zuzupopo / Catalogues - Union


Thanks! :thumbsup: 
oh, great... thought it couldn't get worse than the baby blue '13 Legacy, now guess what the next ones will be? (ta-ta-taaa) PINK :blink:  




timmytard said:


> I think you just queued yourself up
> 
> Have those on my desk by next week.:huh:
> 
> ...


haha, great to hear and looking forward to get loads of info from you :yahoo:
now since there _will be_ reviews, shouldn't there also reviews _have been done _the last years...? Either they're kept secret or I'm to dumb to use google. :dunno: e.g. for the Legacy I only find a review from thegoodride...


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

Have u tried shayboarder for additional review. I've already said to a Union bindings guy that the colours for next year are bloody lame. So im going to get this years milans instead 

Zuzupopo is also really good for checking out other catalogs for next year from other manufacturers


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Neni, you do a lot of splitboarding and that sort of thing. Don't be afraid to rock the "girly" colors. They pop in photos. I am a god damn skittle out there.

I would also say don't over crank your straps so much. I am guilty of this too. I am finding that getting them to snug these days is all you need. Especially with Union.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbadger said:


> Have u tried shayboarder for additional review


Yup, that's the first place I look for reviews


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Neni, you do a lot of splitboarding and that sort of thing. Don't be afraid to rock the "girly" colors. They pop in photos. I am a god damn skittle out there.
> 
> I would also say don't over crank your straps so much. I am guilty of this too. I am finding that getting them to snug these days is all you need. Especially with Union.


Haha... Good point. My dark in dark can be a bit hide and seek:









Was brave and already got brighter colors for next season


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Love my Escapades. I have been rocking them for seasons. Nothing I have ever rode has lasted as long. 

They are all mountain freestyle bindings, ya'll. This is RockyMTNsteeze riding. So I am going to rave about them, but the OP is lookin for the freeride type. They are softer and cushionyier than what this person is lookin for.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they not as stiff as the unions ? I thought the escapades were the stiffest womens burton binding ? 

I'm all for the loud neon type colour, but too many places U either get the choice ir baby pink or blue !


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbadger said:


> I'm all for the loud neon type colour, but too many places U either get the choice ir baby pink or blue !


The combination with white makes them ugly. Looks like a candy. Could live with uni colored ones.



RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Love my Escapades. I have been rocking them for seasons. Nothing I have ever rode has lasted as long.
> 
> They are all mountain freestyle bindings, ya'll. This is RockyMTNsteeze riding. So I am going to rave about them, but the OP is lookin for the freeride type. They are softer and cushionyier than what this person is lookin for.


Yea, had also very good experience with the quality of Escapades. Used them 4 seasons and they were still fine, straps only tiny little bite sings of all the cranking. 

No specific reason than curiosity for my search. If I never get stiffer freeride bindings, I'll never know the difference. Maybe I'll get even more response out of the flagy (hard to imagine but still possible).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Any opinion on the Salomon Absolute Premium? on Salomon bindings in general?


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you looked into Flux at all? The fit is what makes em special. No pressure points! If you want a stiffer, women's specific binding... the GM for 13-14 is super comfy... low highback, narrow baseplate, and comes in black or white


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Any opinion on the Salomon Absolute Premium? on Salomon bindings in general?


Solid binding. Only demoed them for a day but I got an impression that as stiff as they were the highback was overly soft. It was as if the highback was taken from another set of softer freestyle bindings and slapped on these. I still think the binding is good, but for the kind of riding I do I kind of like my gear to be "together" if you know what I mean.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Because women's calves are positioned lower than men's. Women's bindings are designed with that in mind, so the highback doesn't cut into calf.





Irahi said:


> Why not look into men's bindings? You don't want soft, and you don't want pink, and those are pretty much the two defining characteristics of women's bindings.


Tried to look up what makes woman's bindings "woman specific". Found some aspects: Narrower, more padding, different flex (softer?), different highback (lower?) and colors (rainbows and unicorns )

Now, my boots are rather bulky, have to sqeeze them into the M size Fames (length is perfect). They could be wide enough to also fit S men's bindings well
Also checked the hight of the boot with hunbands K2 Company M which have a rather high highback, and the rim of the boots is app. 1.5cm higher.

Any woman here riding with men's ones? Or do you guys know of women riding with mens and feel comfortable? Seen many reviews on shayboarder on men's ones, thus I assume, the different position of calves is not always an issue?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

neni said:


> Any woman here riding with men's ones? Or do you guys know of women riding with mens and feel comfortable? Seen many reviews on shayboarder on men's ones, thus I assume, the different position of calves is not always an issue?


I have rather girly feet, so I end up riding women's boots about half the time (in your size IIRC, 8.5 or 8 depending on the boot,) and they fit in men's bindings just fine.

Conversely, my wife (who is a skier) is currently riding some mens boots with the tallest intuition liners she can find, and vastly prefers the taller cuff and the increased leverage it provides.

As with all things snow, it's all preference and how your body mechanics interact with your equipment. It just seems to me that you want everything that men's bindings provide, so why not give them a try?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Irahi said:


> As with all things snow, it's all preference and how your body mechanics interact with your equipment. It just seems to me that you want everything that men's bindings provide, so why not give them a try?


Yea... why not. The selection of highly responsive ones would certainly increase (and amplify the struggle to deside on a pair :laugh Gonna dig the forum on men's reviews...


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

neni said:


> Any woman here riding with men's ones? Or do you guys know of women riding with mens and feel comfortable? Seen many reviews on shayboarder on men's ones, thus I assume, the different position of calves is not always an issue?


I run Cartels on my solid and Voile LightRails on my split. Love the Cartels, and am planning on replacing the straps on the LightRails with Cartel straps. 

Only problem I have regarding my calves is that my women's boots (Salomon F2.0) are too tight at the top so I have to loosen them when I'm skinning. I guess women are supposed to have skinnier calves than I do. My boots are taller than the highback on either binding, so the binding doesn't have anything to do with my calf height.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Have you looked into Flux at all? The fit is what makes em special. No pressure points! If you want a stiffer, women's specific binding... the GM for 13-14 is super comfy... low highback, narrow baseplate, and comes in black or white


No, I have to admit. This GM would be stiffer/more responsive than Fame or Escapade? Any men's you would recommend?



tigre said:


> I run Cartels on my solid and Voile LightRails on my split. Love the Cartels, and am planning on replacing the straps on the LightRails with Cartel straps.
> 
> Only problem I have regarding my calves is that my women's boots (Salomon F2.0) are too tight at the top so I have to loosen them when I'm skinning. I guess women are supposed to have skinnier calves than I do. My boots are taller than the highback on either binding, so the binding doesn't have anything to do with my calf height.


Good to know!

BTW: Have you looked into boots with BOA? Found my double BOA K2 Contour extremely handy for skinning. Don't know how it is for you, but especially during the first hours I get uncomfortable every half an hour. With the BOA you don't even have to stop hiking, you can adjust the tightness of the inner and outer boot seperately while taking steps.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

neni said:


> BTW: Have you looked into boots with BOA? Found my double BOA K2 Contour extremely handy for skinning. Don't know how it is for you, but especially during the first hours I get uncomfortable every half an hour. With the BOA you don't even have to stop hiking, you can adjust the tightness of the inner and outer boot seperately while taking steps.


The convenience would be nice, but I'd be nervous about wearing something that isn't field repairable.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

tigre said:


> The convenience would be nice, but I'd be nervous about wearing something that isn't field repairable.


Haven't damaged neither lashes nor BOA on Burton and K2 boots so far (and I thighten them hard for every run), didn't even get a thought of this could happen. Thanks for the hint . Duct tape is in the backpack anyway, could fix a loose boot rough-and-ready - I hope.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Are you sure you are looking @ the right bindings?:icon_scratch:
> 
> I didn't notice yesterday that the bindings name is actually "fancy black"
> 
> ...


Don't want to further sidetrack the "Do you move your bindings" thread, thus I answer here 

Was looking for yours, the Nidecker Carbon ones and over here its said that the '13 ones don't have highback rotation http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/76402-stiff-binders-2.html Contacted Nidecker and the '14 ones will also not have a rotatable highback but they assured that this won't be a problem even with my steep angles. I'll get to demo a pair in M in September (they come in nice black-blue) :yahoo: Good reason to make a trip to a glacier 

The other ones I'll look at are the Ride El Hefe. I'm very happy with the adjustability, quality of ratches n straps and canted footbed of my Ride Fames, and I assume the Ride El Hefe will have the same if not better and the '14 ones will come in blackish metallic colors.



timmytard said:


> I think you just queued yourself up
> 
> Have those on my desk by next week.
> 
> TT


If you also get reviwes on the two above, I'd be very interested 



EDIT: Now this is the moment you guys only spectating so far can jump in  anyone here with steep angles and experience with bindings with non-rotatable highbacks? Comments on the two models?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Don't want to further sidetrack the "Do you move your bindings" thread, thus I answer here
> 
> Was looking for yours, the Nidecker Carbon ones and over here its said that the '13 ones don't have highback rotation http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/76402-stiff-binders-2.html Contacted Nidecker and the '14 ones will also not have a rotatable highback but they assured that this won't be a problem even with my steep angles. I'll get to demo a pair in M in September (they come in nice black-blue) :yahoo: Good reason to make a trip to a glacier
> 
> ...


You probably won't find anyone on here that rides such steep angles?
If you check out bomberonline.com you'll have much better luck.:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Reading comprehension problems, darling??? Go back to my post and read again what I wrote.
> 
> Did that? Good.
> 
> Now, that settled, yes I am a woman. Yes, I rode Trilogies. No, I do not give any recommendations on the gear I have not personally demoed or ridden.


haha you got told


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni, on another thread, iirc shred or killz noted the idea which specifically would fit you. Get spark bindings (certainly stiff) for your splitty needs and an extra set of pucks to throw on your non-split...thus saved from buying 2 sets of bindings. Otherwise, daughter likes and uses Rome Madison's.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

neni said:


> No, I have to admit. This GM would be stiffer/more responsive than Fame or Escapade? Any men's you would recommend?



I have never personally ridden the Fame or Escapades... so I can't comment on the responsiveness of them... but, I do ride the men's bindings more than I ride the women's. I have a size 9 boot and the men's mediums work just fine for me. I suggest women's bindings to any girl with a smaller footprint. The baseplate is more narrow and it will just fit your boot better. If you have a smaller foot, your calf will probably sit lower too and having a lower sitting highback will feel more comfortable. It is always best to fit the boot into the binding in a shop if possible to ensure the best fit... since all boots are different.
If you are looking for response.... I really really reallllllly enjoy the SF's. I always assumed I liked a soft binding until I rode these. It blew my mind. They are so quick. I felt like I was snowboarding with rocketships on Jupiter. Just imagine that. So with it. 
Let me know if you have any other questions!
Always down to help!


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Get spark bindings (certainly stiff) for your splitty needs and an extra set of pucks to throw on your non-split...thus saved from buying 2 sets of bindings.


That's a really good idea. I'd do it if I loved my Light Rails as much as I love my Cartels. Maybe when I get Sparks or something else I love more. I don't know if regular Voile pucks would work on a solid board though, since splits have such wide inserts. There are a couple of companies that have slider plates that will, though: 

Kits and spare parts -  Splitboards Australia
Split to Solid Binding Pucks | Chair 2 Board Sports


----------

